# Hito and the ducks



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Hiro and the ducks*

We went with Hiro on Eastermonday to the Dreiländersee.

Firtst the look from Hiro after the flying ducks









Where are they now?


















































































*http://picasaweb.google.com/HansSurfer2/HiroUndDieEnte#5457103241347027538
*


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

And here are some Hiro pictures
(or you can use the above picasalink to all of the pictures)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ans, I never get tired of looking at your photos. They're beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Your photos of Hiro are adorable as always. The duck photos took my breath away!!! (especially the ones with the two banking away together)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

You take gorgeous photos and Hiro is a stunning dog!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful photography.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ans, your photos always take my breath away.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What gorgeous photos! I must ask- what type of camera and lens are you using? Hiro is beautiful!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

For once I am happy to say I am glad Hiro did not get his wishes or the duck, although it looks like he had fun trying. Great photography, thank you for sharing. Hiro's coat is beautiful, is it a soft coat, or silky? Do you use anything special on him for coat? Great little guy!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hiro looks like a fluffy little sheep in the first one of the second group of photos. Love his coat and all the photos!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Your photos NEVER disappoint. Great shots of the ducks. Hiro looks gorgeous!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Ans, I never get tired of looking at your photos. They're beautiful!


Ditto!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You photos are wonderful! I love how you capture the movement so well. Hiro is the perfect example of why I love a dog is full coat. He is beautiful!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome pics.
Wish I had your camera to capture our sandhill cranes here in Nebraska.
They are beautiful, but my Kodak camera just doesn't do it....


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Your photos are amazing!! 

And Hiro is so charming!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

stunning pictures!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> What gorgeous photos! I must ask- what type of camera and lens are you using? Hiro is beautiful!


My husband has a Canon 1D Mark III with a Canon lens EF 70-200 L4.0 IS.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Absolutely breathtaking photos! Hiro is beautiful - love the way the photos capture the movement of his hair. Wow!


----------



## Tabbyrawr (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous photos, and Hiro is very handsome - I love his coat.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hiro is the most gorgeous boy - I love him! The pictures were wonder of Hiro and the ducks, too!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

What if Dora had puppies by Hiro....?!?*sigh*

Thanks for more great photos!


----------

